
In Defense Of The High-Frequency Hackers - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/11/in-defense-of-the-high-frequency-hackers/
======
TDL
That was not a very good defense, however I think the author made some good
points. It seems to me that those complaining the loudest about HFT are the
floor traders & market makers (rather former market makers.) Also, there is a
good point in this piece about standing your ground on price (assuming you are
not being stopped out,) patience would benefit many traders and investors.

